# Gabelschaft



## christoph.m (1. Februar 2011)

Hallo ... Bitte nicht lachen ... Ich hab nen 09er shore ... Dieses hat ein 1.5 er gabelrohr möchte dort jetzt aber eine gabel mit einem 1 1/8 gabelschaft ... Kann mir Vllt jemand nen Link schreiben was ich für einen benötige  danke schön


----------



## Pilatus (1. Februar 2011)

Einen sogenannten Reducer Steuersatz.

so einen zum Beispiel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## penk-quattro (2. Mai 2015)

Hi, 

habe ein Empire 5 aus 09 und möchte gern von 1 1/8 auf Tapered umbauen.
Passt eine 1,5er Gabel durch den Rahmen ?


----------



## penk-quattro (4. Mai 2015)

Habe gestern Abend nachgemessen, bei mir passt kein 1,5 Zoll ins Empire 5.


----------

